# change name



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

Who do you talk to to get a name change around here???? TIA


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry it took so long for a reply....

I would check with John N and I'm sure he can help you out.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Done and done. 

-John N.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

thanks and thanks


----------

